# Chinese submarine barely averts deep-sea disaster



## CougarKing (5 Sep 2014)

Quality control at the Chinese submarine yards in Wuhan/Wuchang "cutting corners" ? 

Source: Agence France Presse via Yahoo News 



> *China makes rare admission of naval near-miss*
> AFP News – 20 hours ago
> 
> China has honoured a submarine captain for averting an underwater "emergency" after his crew reportedly saved the vessel from sinking into waters thousands of metres deep, in a rare disclosure of a near-disaster.
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (5 Sep 2014)

More info from the updated article from the source: apparently it was a Chinese Kilo class submarine. 



> Submarine 372 is reportedly *a diesel-electric Kilo-class vessel that went into service in 2006* after Beijing bought it from Moscow.


----------



## Tibbson (5 Sep 2014)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> More info from the updated article from the source: apparently it was a Chinese Kilo class submarine.



See what happens when you buy used.  You would have thought the Chinese learned from...well...never mind.   :-X. Glad to hear they are all alright.


----------

